# Melanoma?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I understand your feelings, but the sooner you have it check out the better the outcome could be. I don't know what it may be so I can't help you there. It could be something or it could be nothing. You won't feel better by not calling. It will be on your mind and then if it turns out to be something you will feel even worse. Make the call and have it checked out. In the long run you will feel better knowing you took care if it quickly. Keep us posted. I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know it's hard, but I would call your Vet and have that checked out right away.

I too hope it's nothing serious. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks. I noticed it about a month or two ago but was hoping it would be a little cyst or something and going away. It hasn't, so I will call.


----------

